# humidor + sampler deal worth it?



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:
I would pass glass top made in China humidors are no bargain IMHO!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

If you want the humidor get it. The cigars are not that good so don't factor them in. I'd go the Tupperware route though.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks for the advice!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

They where selling that same humidor combo for 29.99 on special a few weeks ago. No way that is worth $135.

I have that same humidor, and it works fine, so i wouldn't be too worried about that. It isn't the best but it does hold a good seal. Just dump the crappy humidifier that comes with and gets some KL, and the analog Hygro is a piece of junk like almost all analog hygrometers are.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a glass top humidor that I bought from cbid, and while a lot of people say they are terrible, to me if you keep them out of direct sunlight and in a cool room you will be fine. If you are going for a show piece, it's probably not the right humidor. Needless to say I have had good luck with mine, and it holds humidity really well. Temp will fluctuate due to the glass top letting heat/cold fluctuate the interior temp. This is why I say if you just need a humidor but not as a show piece and have a place that can keep a constant temp, you should be ok. Otherwise you are better off getting a better humidor first, then cigars later.

In mine I use a "puck" http://www.getthepuck.com, and it maintains the humidity rock solid for $24.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

NO.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

The humidor is going to be pretty meh, but for a first humidor it would be an ok choice. I'm assuming you can get this for 30 bucks and not 135. For 135 it's beyond a ripoff, it's outright robbery. For 30 it's a decent deal. The smokes are hit and miss. The Excalibur Epicure is a very good smoke, probably my favorite mild smoke I've had so far. The Cu Avana Intenso is good as well.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

IMHO i wouldnt; i own a capri top 25-50ct humidor and trust me I would *trade it in *this for any *non-glass humidor*. Why am i holding on to it? because it was my first humidor.

Also i hate mixing cigars like that, i would get personal ones from cbid like cameroon cigars, maduros, habanos, connecticuts, etc. and see what your palette prefers. When you decide your GO TO cigar I would dedicate that humidor to that particular variety.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I just want to say for $135 that price is not worth it. I got a 150 count humidor for $60 at my local B&M that is rock solid, no glass etc. If you go on cigarbid.com you can find some 300 counts that are not bad from 75-100.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I bought that same deal a couple of months ago for $30. I consider it a smashing good deal at that price. The cigars arent that great, but they are smokeable cheapies. Even if you throw the cigars in the garbage, the humidor is a great value for $30. I added a digital hygrometer and use KL and it works like a champ.

It's now showing $135. No way. It's not even close to worth that much.

Actually, looks like the deal is still on for $30, you just posted the link wrong. These CI deals are finicky about correct url's. Unffortunately, it's listed as out of stock ATM. Here's the correct link for anyone interested:
Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have what appears to be the same humidor from the same kind of deal.

Of the three under hundred buck humidors I have, this one actually is the best. I doubt you will ever get 100 cigars in it. It did take about 15 days to get it stabilized at 63%, but it is rock solid now. May be a fluke, but it is my smoke this week humidor.

I need to be a Tupperware dealer, best small storage, ever.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> They where selling that same humidor combo for 29.99 on special a few weeks ago. No way that is worth $135.
> 
> I have that same humidor, and it works fine, so i wouldn't be too worried about that. It isn't the best but it does hold a good seal. Just dump the crappy humidifier that comes with and gets some KL, and the analog Hygro is a piece of junk like almost all analog hygrometers are.


I thought the same thing but found the price of $30 in the description. So I assume that is what they are still charging.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

for the 135 bones you could get a good sized cooler, a bag of kitty litter, a digital hygro, and a couple of nice samplers of smokes bro...


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

jhp612 said:


> Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler - Cigars International


Sorry yeah, i meant for $30 which is the sale price ( + 5 for shipping)


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bought this deal a couple weeks ago. the cu avana intenso was great, haven't tried many of the other sticks. The humidor is pretty decent. Mine fluctuates temp and humidity but stays in the 65-70 range using KL as the humidity medium. I may take apart the top and see if I can improve the seal. For 30 bucks, it's a great deal IMO.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

That looks similar to the 100 capacity humi I have...yeah, got the glass top just so I can see the digital hygrometer easy. A lot of retailers sell that line of humidors. All I can say is that mine seals up tight, I can drop the lid with zero fear of it slamming (or worse glass breakage), and it is holding steady at 65% with some KL. If you are happy with that size and you can get it for the $30 price tag I'd say go for it and maybe it can be a starting place for individual humis for different types of smokes as Erwin said.


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

I probably would've got something like that when I first started smoking, I actually went with a "100 count" Bally glasstop humi. I keep my humi in my hallway away from any direct sunlight with KL and its pretty solid.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

superman0234 said:


> Bought this deal a couple weeks ago. the cu avana intenso was great, haven't tried many of the other sticks. The humidor is pretty decent. Mine fluctuates temp and humidity but stays in the 65-70 range using KL as the humidity medium. I may take apart the top and see if I can improve the seal. For 30 bucks, it's a great deal IMO.


If your careful hot glue is your friend. Odorless it seals well trim off excess with an x-acto knife. I sealed a glass top this way big improvement good luck!


----------

